# Novax Djokivic



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 14, 2022)

Gotta love the Aussies sense of humour, let him think he's getting to play, then whip the carpet from under him at the last minute 


https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1642143819


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2022)

Thought it would happen. Especially with all the revelations that came out. Think the Aussies could have put him out of his misery earlier


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

Good on them

They had an Australian immigration lawyer on 5 live this morning 

Its an open and shut case. Somebody (not Ness him) lied on his visa or gave false information about his visit to Spain 

He said that's enough to deport someone and it's his responsibility to make sure this information is correct.

Not to mention his going out with covid and his general attuide to the entire situation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought it would happen. Especially with all the revelations that came out. Think the Aussies could have put him out of his misery earlier
		
Click to expand...

With him you need to make sure you cross every single t and dot every single i ...  Or he will find a loophole


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Did I see a report of a possible 3 year ban from entering the country..?
Can't seem to find it now.....just found it on the BBC site..
Potential ban but could be waived...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Did I see a report of a possible 3 year ban from entering the country..?
Can't seem to find it now.....just found it on the BBC site..
Potential ban but could be waived...
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought it would happen. Especially with all the revelations that came out. Think the Aussies could have put him out of his misery earlier
		
Click to expand...

You have to suspect they've done it on purpose


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2022)

I'll celebrate when he does finally get kicked out.    But wow it will be some celebration.  The neighbours will be complaining about the racket.

I know, I'll get my coat.


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			You have to suspect they've done it on purpose
		
Click to expand...

I have an odd suspicion that they gave him an ultimatum, withdraw or we will bring it to a conclusion. Completely ungrounded but just a feeling as I was half expecting him to withdraw to an injury received during training or something.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Did I see a report of a possible 3 year ban from entering the country..?
Can't seem to find it now.....just found it on the BBC site..
Potential ban but could be waived...
		
Click to expand...

From the reports I heard this morning (and from watching Border Control) it would appear that if you are deported from Australia then they can prevent you coming back for 3 years. I am guessing that this will be the basis of the conversation at the meeting on Satiurday, go quietly and with contrition and we will waive the 3 year ban. 

still, with the sort of questions being asked over the test etc, I can see journalists digging in to this for a while yet.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Indeed, the 1st hearing/decision was purely about procedural glitch. The judge stated he should be released in the knowledge that Fed Gov could bounce him if they so wished - which they have now chosen to do.
Whether they ban him from further entry, as I believe they can, probably hasn't been decided/disclosed, but the discrepancies in the application and his actions wouldn't seem to be favourable for him.
Still can't understand his attitude to vaxination!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 14, 2022)

He's gone totally down in my estimation on this.  It will be interesting to see their next steps.  If you make a false declaration, then you can be kicked out.  It's up to the Aussies to decide how long that ban will be.  If he has any sense, he should just now honourably withdraw.  But I doubt he will.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

Brilliant news. His team couldn't fill out a form correctly. They most likely lied about him getting a positive test, didn't realise there were photos of him going out and about the day after, so they had to try and lie their way out of that one as well. An absolute mess of lies just because he didn't want to play by the rules. Don't have the jab if you don't want to, I don't care about that - just understand that it doesn't mean you can flout a country's rules and do what you want anyway. Hope he enjoys watching the open from home.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Brilliant news. His team couldn't fill out a form correctly. They most likely lied about him getting a positive test, didn't realise there were photos of him going out and about the day after, so they had to try and lie their way out of that one as well. An absolute mess of lies just because he didn't want to play by the rules. Don't have the jab if you don't want to, I don't care about that - just understand that it doesn't mean you can flout a country's rules and do what you want anyway. Hope he enjoys watching the open from home. 

Click to expand...

I'm with you 

People have their right to get or not ATM .. fair enough whatever. But if a rule is brought in place either follow it or don't enter 

If it means he can't play in that comp that's his problem 

Then to lie to try and get in? Come on.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2022)

I think the false declaration on his immigration form was the clincher. That is usually a strict liability offence - if you did it, you are guilty. I suspect it was not an accidental error. Djokovic has a sense of over -entitlement and a belief in some bizarre stuff. aHe believes he was diagnosed gluten intolerant when some bread was held near him, and he believes in telepathy and telekinesis. Using telekinesis in tennis would be cheating, wouldn't it?

Oz are right to kick him out, perhaps they should have done so sooner, but he gave them all the reasons to do so.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Maybe timed to make an appeal tricky bearing in mind the event starts on Monday. 
Such a shame......*said as sarcastically as possible *


----------



## larmen (Jan 14, 2022)

I don't understand his logic. How can he sit at home, 4 weeks before one of the most important tournaments, and still not having a reason for a valid medical exemption. Then, when he suddenly get a reason, of course some journalists are going to dig into them.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2022)

larmen said:



			I don't understand his logic. How can he sit at home, 4 weeks before one of the most important tournaments, and still not having a reason for a valid medical exemption. Then, when he suddenly get a reason, of course some journalists are going to dig into them.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because ego dictates that people will be so happy to see him compete that they will ignore everything else as well as dictating that laws like this are for normal peopel and not for the likes of him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Perhaps because ego dictates that people will be so happy to see him compete that they will ignore everything else as well as dictating that laws like this are for normal peopel and not for the likes of him.
		
Click to expand...

We saw that throughout the Pandemic tho didn't we? Celebs breaking the rules


----------



## bobmac (Jan 14, 2022)

Do you know who I am?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad he's being kicked out, but I have to admit the Aussies haven't looked good over this. I suspect the "positive test" in December and his carrying on with normal life after it has given the Aussies the extra ammo they needed after the court ruling.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

He's not _actually_ being kicked out though, is he? There's a hearing underway and all this could very well end up being political posturing by the Australian authorities to appease a very pissed off electorate. 

I'm going to look for the odds on Djokovic being on court for his first round tie...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			He's not _actually_ being kicked out though, is he?...
		
Click to expand...

At the moment he's _*going* *to be* deported_, but Aus Fed Govt has agreed to _not deport him yet_, pending a hearing starting 21:00 GMT.
I strongly suspect _he will subsequently be_ deported.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Do you know who I am?
		
Click to expand...

Ronnie Pickering!!! hillarious


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			At the moment he's _*going* *to be* deported_, but Aus Fed Govt has agreed to _not deport him yet_, pending a hearing starting 21:00 GMT.
I strongly suspect _he will subsequently be_ deported.
		
Click to expand...

So... he's not _actually_ being kicked out? I would have thought that the pedant's pedant would have been able to spot that one.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Perhaps because ego dictates that people will be so happy to see him compete that they will ignore everything else as well as dictating that laws like this are for normal peopel and not for the likes of him.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's that arrogantly stupid. Though definitely rather 'arrogant' (aka 'has enormous self belief' as any top sports person has to have these days) and apparently did something stupid (getting 'his team' to produce documentation that conflicts with other, verifiable, info).


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			So... he's not _actually_ being kicked out? I would have thought that the pedant's pedant would have been able to spot that one.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like you did? What does that make you then? 'Pedant's pedant's pedant' springs to mind, but...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You mean like you did? What does that make you then? 'Pedant's pedant's pedant' springs to mind, but...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We saw that throughout the Pandemic tho didn't we? Celebs breaking the rules
		
Click to expand...

I can honestly believe that he totally misread the situation. So many other countries would have bent over backwards to get the defending champion in to the competition but he misinterpreted the Australian attitude to covid (plus the upcoming election) and so he was not welcomed with open arms as he may have envisaged.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I can honestly believe that he totally misread the situation. So many other countries would have bent over backwards to get the defending champion in to the competition but he misinterpreted the Australian attitude to covid (plus the upcoming election) and so he was not welcomed with open arms as he may have envisaged.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is still arrogance, or at best naivety. As you say, he thought they would welcome him with open arms as a great champion and sweep the rules under the carpet for him. Hasn't worked out like that so he's tried to lie and scam his way in instead. That also hasn't worked.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 14, 2022)

I suspect he was fairly casual about everything, with him and his team pretty confident they'd be able to fiddle the forms, and get into Oz on a technicality. Then he'd stick his finger up to the world with a smile on his face, and be a champion for the anti-vaxers. However, maybe he didn't realise it would become headline news throughout the world, with many of the Oz people and government fighting against him. He maybe underestimated how strict the government has been on the Oz people, and therefore how passionate the people would be. If he had, I think at a minimum he would have been much more careful about social media posts about his whereabouts before he travelled.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 14, 2022)

Burn him. Burn him at the stake!!!….
😴


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

What has seemed to have gone under the radar. Another player was kicked out as well. A womens doubles player. By all accounts from what I have read. She should not of been kicked out. But because she is not An A list player/ plank. It is a non story.


----------



## greenone (Jan 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Do you know who I am?
		
Click to expand...

Ronny Pickering?


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Before this whole episode, I had no negative connotations of Djokovic. A clearly wonderful athlete and amazing tennis player - on the verge of becoming the most successful grand slam winner ever. He came across as witty, a good sport and gracious in defeat. It’s a shame that this will tarnish some of that and potentially overshadow some of his achievements, at least in the short term. 

I think it’s the arrogance and fragrant fluidity with the truth that he, his team and family have spouted that underpins the strong feelings on this. I guess it started as naivety and then as the story grew they mismanaged the situation spectacularly. Will be interesting to see the long term impact of the backlash on his remaining career.


----------



## IanM (Jan 15, 2022)

Come on Auz, this is dithering of UK Judiciary proportions!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 15, 2022)

I think I read that the hearing is due to start at 10:30pm UK time.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Before this whole episode, I had no negative connotations of Djokovic. A clearly wonderful athlete and amazing tennis player - on the verge of becoming the most successful grand slam winner ever. He came across as witty, a good sport and gracious in defeat. It’s a shame that this will tarnish some of that and potentially overshadow some of his achievements, at least in the short term.

I think it’s the arrogance and fragrant fluidity with the truth that he, his team and family have spouted that underpins the strong feelings on this. I guess it started as naivety and then as the story grew they mismanaged the situation spectacularly. Will be interesting to see the long term impact of the backlash on his remaining career.
		
Click to expand...

Djokovic has some weird ideas, though. He claims to have been diagnosed gluten-intolerant by someone holding a piece of bread near him, he believes in telepathy and telekinesis and was disappointed that an injury needed medical treatment and he couldn't heal it naturally. He also thinks polluted water and food can be purified through positive emotions. He is either a mystic with otherworldly powers or a complete nutter.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 15, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Djokovic has some weird ideas, though. He claims to have been diagnosed gluten-intolerant by someone holding a piece of bread near him, he believes in telepathy and telekinesis and was disappointed that an injury needed medical treatment and he couldn't heal it naturally. He also thinks polluted water and food can be purified through positive emotions. He is either a mystic with otherworldly powers or a complete nutter.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I’ve read some of that stuff but only after this Covid debacle. There didn’t appear to be quite the same groundswell against him considering some of the, erm ‘quirky’ ideologies he’s been associated with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Surely it's a clear cut case. Get on with it Oz. We all know he's a wrong 'un


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Before this whole episode, I had no negative connotations of Djokovic. A clearly wonderful athlete and amazing tennis player - on the verge of becoming the most successful grand slam winner ever. He came across as witty, a good sport and gracious in defeat. It’s a shame that this will tarnish some of that and potentially overshadow some of his achievements, at least in the short term.

I think it’s the arrogance and fragrant fluidity with the truth that he, his team and family have spouted that underpins the strong feelings on this. I guess it started as naivety and then as the story grew they mismanaged the situation spectacularly. Will be interesting to see the long term impact of the backlash on his remaining career.
		
Click to expand...

He actually showed signs towards the end of last year that his game was tailing off. New star players are emerging and getting better and more confident with each trophy won.....but Novak is still the best player at the moment IMO. Australia and Wimbledon his best chances to add to the Slam count. It'll be a big blow to him if he can't play next week.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			What has seemed to have gone under the radar. Another player was kicked out as well. A womens doubles player. By all accounts from what I have read. She should not of been kicked out. But because she is not An A list player/ plank. It is a non story.
		
Click to expand...

Renata Voracova. Same issue as Djokovic (misinformed by Tennis Australia that recent infection provided exemption) but chose to simply accept the refusal of entry. Djokovic's rejection involved some bad/unfair practice by Border staff, which is why the rejection was deemed wrong by the Judge.
Voracova's more (only?) a doubles player currently ranked 82, with a high of 29. Singles high of 74 was in 2010; currently around 820+. Her Visa rejection/deportation was certainly reported, but neither high enough profile, nor anythin other than 'standard'.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Appeal dsmissed!
Reigning champ, Djokovic, won't be playing Aus Open!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482609911917907968
😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh dear...
How sad......

Never mind.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

fantastic news all round.

Well done that judge not being swayed .. a country with such strict rules during covid cant be seen to let someone break them just for a game of tennis.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 16, 2022)

Djokovic gets ready for the Australian Open


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2022)

Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

Is that right? Where have you read that?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but *being deported because the government doesn’t like your views* is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could provide some evidence of that?  And nice to see absolutely no criticism of Djokovic's behaviour regarding the clear disparities in his story.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

He made a false declaration on his immigration documents. Try that next time you travel somewhere and see how you get on. My only criticism of the Aussie Govt is they should not have taken so long to cancel his visa.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

Just for once stop


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just for once stop
		
Click to expand...

He's not capable.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

He falsified immigration documents. Was it by accident? Bit of a coincidence considering the omission included travelling to two other countries whilst he was supposed to be self-isolating. He also met with the Serbian Prime Minister whilst was supposed to be self-isolating. He also met with a French journalist whilst he was supposed to be self-isolating. He also presented some awards to children whilst he was supposed to be self-isolating. And he carried on practicing tennis with others whilst he was supposed to be self-isolating.

His request for an exemption was based on him saying he had, had Covid. If he knew he’d had Covid, why didn’t he follow the rules for self-isolation?

If he’s attended a works meeting, and had a few drinks in a garden you’d have been all over it like a rash.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

I thought this thread was some record. Complete agreement. However I was wrong.I came across post 49. Hey ho!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 16, 2022)

I don't believe the 3 judges took any view whatsoever with his general behaviour, his personal views or his tennis.
He was treated in the same way any of us would be with regards to information provided on forms in order to enter the country.

3 year ban from entering the country for misinformation on those forms. Whether that misinformation was deliberate or accidentally careless make little difference.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

Applaud then! Because that's what it was all about.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

And you wonder why you get the stick you do when you post dross like that?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Ethan said:



			...My only criticism of the Aussie Govt is they should not have taken so long to cancel his visa.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that criticism is valid. It was pretty swift by any 'speed of government' comparison. There would have had to have been a certain amount of consultation involved wrt to his particular case.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being deported (visa cancelled) for breaking immigration control rules is one thing; but being deported because the government doesn’t like your views is quite another.  I would applaud if he was deported for the former; but it appears that he was deported for the latter.  That is not good.
		
Click to expand...

That's not the case, he lied on his visa application, which is why it was revoked. {edit: sorry everyone else already told you that}


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any chance you could provide some evidence of that?  And nice to see absolutely no criticism of Djokovic's behaviour regarding the clear disparities in his story.
		
Click to expand...

On the radio this morning they had someone out there talking about it (tennis expert or whoever)

Apparently it was the case that it was for being antivax and the social unrest it would cause rather than his visa lie 

They said they think it's because a judge had already thrown that out that they had to go with that not sure 

The guardian ran similar I'll try and find it


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			That's not the case, he lied on his visa application, which is why it was revoked. {edit: sorry everyone else already told you that}
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-visa-cancellation?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other
@Blue in Munich  aswell 

This is what's reported 

On Sunday the court upheld the decision of Australian immigration minister, Alex Hawke, to cancel the visa on the basis Djokovic’s presence in Australia might risk “civil unrest” as he is a “talisman of anti-vaccination sentiment”.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			On the radio this morning they had someone out there talking about it (tennis expert or whoever)

Apparently it was the case that it was for being antivax and the social unrest it would cause rather than his visa lie

They said they think it's because a judge had already thrown that out that they had to go with that not sure

The guardian ran similar I'll try and find it
		
Click to expand...

There's no doubt the govt will have considered the optics, but legally he was thrown out for his visa lies.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			There's no doubt the govt will have considered the optics, but legally he was thrown out for his visa lies.
		
Click to expand...

After a week’s deliberation, Hawke cancelled Djokovic’s visa again on Friday on the new ground that his presence might be a risk to “health and good order”.

The Australian prime minister, Scott Morrison, backed the cancellation decision, arguing that Australians had “made many sacrifices during this pandemic, and they rightly expect the result of those sacrifices to be protected

”.”.


that's not the official line coming out tho

Maybe not kicking him out on the lie due to that's a ban from coming back where as this is try again next year


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			There's no doubt the govt will have considered the optics, but legally he was thrown out for his visa lies.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-60014059

BBC says same


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2022)

The delays seem as a result of his right to appeal.  

He has a right not to have a vaccine, his choice. 

The Aussies have the right to say,  "your call cobber,  but you ain't coming in until you're vaxxed!

He's now vexed for not being vaxxed!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 16, 2022)

It is the Australian government's job to consider the wider implications and consequences. They have made these views known.

It was the judges' job to consider the legalities of his visa application. This they have done.

EDIT: Mix these two together and you can create a whole host of "stories".
Keep them separate and it is quite boringly simple.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			That's not the case, he lied on his visa application, which is why it was revoked. {edit: sorry everyone else already told you that}
		
Click to expand...

What lie was there on his visa application? Have you seen it?
It was simply rejected because he was unvaccinated, so failed entry requirements!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			What lie was there on his visa application? Have you seen it?
It was simply rejected because he was unvaccinated, so failed entry requirements!
		
Click to expand...

Did he say something about not going to any other countries when he had been to Spain in the period when he should not have gone?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			What lie was there on his visa application? Have you seen it?
It was simply rejected because he was unvaccinated, so failed entry requirements!
		
Click to expand...

Claiming not to have travelled in the previous 14 days when he'd been to Spain. He claimed that an aid had completed the form incorrectly.

https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/11/aust...-djokovic-lied-on-travel-entry-form-15897188/


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Did he say something about not going to any other countries when he had been to Spain in the period when he should not have gone?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe it was about travelling to other countries in the weeks before going to Australia.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

*MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 133C*
*Minister's personal powers to cancel visas on section 116 grounds*
Action by Minister--natural justice applies

             (1)  If a notification was given under section 119 to the holder of a visa in relation to *a ground for cancelling the visa under section 116*, and the Administrative Appeals Tribunal or the former Migration Review Tribunal or former Refugee Review Tribunal, or a delegate of the Minister:

                     (a)  decided that the ground did not exist; or

                     (b)  decided not to exercise the power in section 116 to cancel the visa (despite the existence of the ground);

the Minister may set aside that decision and cancel the visa if:

                     (c)  the Minister considers that the ground exists; and

                     (d)  the visa holder does not satisfy the Minister that the ground does not exist; and

                     (e)  the Minister is satisfied that it would be in the public interest to cancel the visa.

So the Minister can chuck him out if there are grounds under s.116 for cancelling the visa.  So what does s.116 say?

*MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 116*
*Power to cancel*
             (1)  Subject to subsections (2) and (3), the Minister may cancel a visa if he or she is satisfied that:

                     (a)  the decision to grant the visa was based, wholly or partly, on a particular fact or circumstance that is no longer the case or that no longer exists; or

                    (aa)  the decision to grant the visa was based, wholly or partly, on the existence of a particular fact or circumstance, and that fact or circumstance did not exist; or

                     (b)  its holder has not complied with a condition of the visa; or

                     (c)  another person required to comply with a condition of the visa has not complied with that condition; or

                     (d)  if its holder has not entered Australia or has so entered but has not been immigration cleared--it would be liable to be cancelled under Subdivision C *(incorrect information given by holder)* if its holder had so entered and been immigration cleared; or

                     (e)  the presence of its holder in Australia is or may be, or would or might be, a risk to:

                              (i)  the health, safety or good order of the Australian community or a segment of the Australian community; or

                             (ii)  the health or safety of an individual or individuals; or

                      (f)  the visa should not have been granted because the application for it or its grant was in contravention of this Act or of another law of the Commonwealth



So the grounds for cancelling a visa would be incorrect information given by the applicant.

The Minister therefore appears to have decided that it is not in the public interest to allow someone who has clearly lied on their declaration to enter the country.  And has been made abundantly clear from the number of Australians asking why he should be allowed to do this when they have suffered hardships by abiding by the regulations that the Minister is absolutely right.

Absolutely nothing to do with Djokovic's views on vaccines, everything to do with the fact that he has broken Australia's strict immigration rules.

https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parlia...022/January/Migration_Act_-_Visa_Cancellation


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2022)

I think last year he did the 2 weeks quarantine...then won the tournament. Clearly felt he was above doing that this time round and tried to buck the system...come on Andy (but more realistically come on Rafa)!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



*MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 133C*
*Minister's personal powers to cancel visas on section 116 grounds*
Action by Minister--natural justice applies

             (1)  If a notification was given under section 119 to the holder of a visa in relation to *a ground for cancelling the visa under section 116*, and the Administrative Appeals Tribunal or the former Migration Review Tribunal or former Refugee Review Tribunal, or a delegate of the Minister:

                     (a)  decided that the ground did not exist; or

                     (b)  decided not to exercise the power in section 116 to cancel the visa (despite the existence of the ground);

the Minister may set aside that decision and cancel the visa if:

                     (c)  the Minister considers that the ground exists; and

                     (d)  the visa holder does not satisfy the Minister that the ground does not exist; and

                     (e)  the Minister is satisfied that it would be in the public interest to cancel the visa.

So the Minister can chuck him out if there are grounds under s.116 for cancelling the visa.  So what does s.116 say?

*MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 116*
*Power to cancel*
             (1)  Subject to subsections (2) and (3), the Minister may cancel a visa if he or she is satisfied that:

                     (a)  the decision to grant the visa was based, wholly or partly, on a particular fact or circumstance that is no longer the case or that no longer exists; or

                    (aa)  the decision to grant the visa was based, wholly or partly, on the existence of a particular fact or circumstance, and that fact or circumstance did not exist; or

                     (b)  its holder has not complied with a condition of the visa; or

                     (c)  another person required to comply with a condition of the visa has not complied with that condition; or

                     (d)  if its holder has not entered Australia or has so entered but has not been immigration cleared--it would be liable to be cancelled under Subdivision C *(incorrect information given by holder)* if its holder had so entered and been immigration cleared; or

                     (e)  the presence of its holder in Australia is or may be, or would or might be, a risk to:

                              (i)  the health, safety or good order of the Australian community or a segment of the Australian community; or

                             (ii)  the health or safety of an individual or individuals; or

                      (f)  the visa should not have been granted because the application for it or its grant was in contravention of this Act or of another law of the Commonwealth; or

                    (fa)  in the case of a student visa:

                              (i)  its holder is not, or is likely not to be, a genuine student; or

                             (ii)  its holder has engaged, is engaging, or is likely to engage, while in Australia, in conduct (including omissions) not contemplated by the visa; or

                     (g)  a prescribed ground for cancelling a visa applies to the holder.

So the grounds for cancelling a visa would be incorrect information given by the applicant.

The Minister therefore appears to have decided that it is not in the public interest to allow someone who has clearly lied on their declaration to enter the country.  And has been made abundantly clear from the number of Australians asking why he should be allowed to do this when they have suffered hardships by abiding by the regulations that the Minister is absolutely right.

Absolutely nothing to do with Djokovic's views on vaccines, everything to do with the fact that he has broken Australia's strict immigration rules.

https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parlia...022/January/Migration_Act_-_Visa_Cancellation

Click to expand...

Whilst that is true they said it wasn't cancelled on those grounds it was cancelled on other grounds 

Maybe they wanted it water tight so a judge couldn't revoke it again who knows 

The fact is the official reason isnt the incorrect information


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Claiming not to have travelled in the previous 14 days when he'd been to Spain. He claimed that an aid had completed the form incorrectly.

https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/11/aust...-djokovic-lied-on-travel-entry-form-15897188/

Click to expand...




3offTheTee said:



			Did he say something about not going to any other countries when he had been to Spain in the period when he should not have gone?
		
Click to expand...

If that was truly the case, I'd have thought the Fed govt would have listed that as *another* - and perhaps more damning, if provable in time - reason for the cancellation.
All newspaper 'claims' I've seen are/were suggestions/questions only.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst that is true they said it wasn't cancelled on those grounds it was cancelled on other grounds

Maybe they wanted it water tight so a judge couldn't revoke it again who knows

*The fact is the official reason isnt the incorrect information[*/QUOTE]

The fact is that without the incorrect information the power to deport him does nor exist; they only get the power to kick him out in the public interest because of the incorrect information.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:
			
		


			The fact is that without the incorrect information the power to deport him does nor exist; they only get the power to kick him out in the public interest because of the incorrect information.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 16, 2022)

Quote of the day comes fom comedian Phil Cook "When it comes to tennis... us Ausies know how to return a Serb"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Quote of the day comes fom comedian Phil Cook "When it comes to tennis... us Ausies know how to return a Serb" 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Or any other clause of Section 116
Section E, for example.

There appears to be no indication that the reason involved any lies that may/may not have been on the original visa application.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Or any other clause of Section 116
Section E, for example.

There appears to be no indication that the reason involved any lies that may/may not have been on the original visa application.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember the reason for the original judges ruling was a technical error on behalf of Border Control. If they hadn't made their technical error, he would have been denied entry at the outset.


----------



## Slab (Jan 16, 2022)

Long and short, neither party comes out of this with added credibility 

Shame


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Long and short, neither party comes out of this with added credibility

Shame
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I think Australia come out a little better out of it 

Respect our rules or dont show up 

Consistent with their covid policy for nationals


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2022)

I've looked at this thread for a few days and thought the title was an accidental spelling error!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I seem to remember the reason for the original judges ruling was a technical error on behalf of Border Control. If they hadn't made their technical error, he would have been denied entry at the outset.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that's likely.
I believe he was required to explain certain aspects (apparently the visa application was made using a process that did not allow for medical exemptions!) but was not treated 'fairly' at that time. That triggered the successful appeal, which I presume triggered 'automatic approval' of the application.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

IanM said:



			I've looked at this thread for a few days and thought the title was* an accidental spelling error*!  

Click to expand...

There is one in there though! It's Djok*o*vic!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I believe that's likely.
I believe he was required to explain certain aspects (apparently the visa application was made using a process that did not allow for medical exemptions!) but was not treated 'fairly' at that time. That triggered the successful appeal, which I presume triggered 'automatic approval' of the application.
		
Click to expand...

I think the technicality was Border Force didnt quite give him enough time to produce what he needed, to the tune of 20 minutes or something. That was my understanding for Novax being allowed in because of of BF not following their procedure, nothing more.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think the technicality was Border Force didnt quite give him enough time to produce what he needed, to the tune of 20 minutes or something. That was my understanding for Novax being allowed in because of of BF not following their procedure, nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, that's my understanding also.
It surprises me somewhat that such a glitch by BF automatically allows the applicant in. I'd have thought a re-assesment would be more appropriate. But maybe 'them's the rules'.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed, that's my understanding also.
It surprises me somewhat that such a glitch by BF automatically allows the applicant in. I'd have thought a re-assesment would be more appropriate. But maybe 'them's the rules'.
		
Click to expand...

But since many "get off" when on trial due to a technicality, perhaps the ruling judge felt the same with BF. At least it's a level playing field.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But since many "get off" when on trial due to a technicality, perhaps the ruling judge felt the same with BF. At least it's a level playing field.
		
Click to expand...

That's not something I would expect from the judiciary. They don't, or at least shouldn't, rule on that basis. They should rule simply on the basis of the arguments put forward. Sympathy either way might come into effect wrt sentencing or through comment.
That said, I believe the Judge agreed with Novak's advocate that, at least the limited time allowance by BF, was unreasonable.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Well, now that ND's absence from Aus Open is confirmed, I wonder what is going to happen for subsequent tournaments - including French (May/June) Wimbledon (June/July) and US (August/September). Plenty of others following Aus and before French too.
France and UK both currently require 10 days isolation for non-vaccinated travelers.
It would definitely be in his interest to get vaccinated! If he started now, the next fortnight should cover any perceived 'adverse effects'. But I suspect he won't decide to do so immediately.


----------



## larmen (Jan 16, 2022)

He has some spare time in his calendar right now …


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm not sure. I think Australia come out a little better out of it
		
Click to expand...

Certainly of people i've spoken to, this is the reality, there is no sympathy for Novax


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Certainly of people i've spoken to, this is the reality, there is no sympathy for Novax
		
Click to expand...

It only seems to be Serbs and certain quarters of the media who are painting Oz in a bad light, I’m pretty sure any sensible person can see they did a decent job. It wasn’t their fault Novak got his high paid lawyers involved to contest the initial decision and thus drag it out. It wasn’t their fault that Novak decided to try and circumnavigate the rules regarding gaining entry to the country.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2022)

My brother lives in Australia and those that feel the measures are too draconian certainly favour Novak but then they would as it suits their narrative. Otherwise he's done himselves no favours.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			That's not something I would expect from the judiciary. They don't, or at least shouldn't, rule on that basis. They should rule simply on the basis of the arguments put forward. Sympathy either way might come into effect wrt sentencing or through comment.
		
Click to expand...

But they do. Just as speeding drivers get off on the technicality of the speed gun not having been calibrated at a certain time, BF shouldn't have done a certain thing for another 20 mins or so....so that is the technicality the judge ruled on in his favour at the first hearing.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But they do. Just as speeding drivers get off on the technicality of the speed gun not having been calibrated at a certain time, BF shouldn't have done a certain thing for another 20 mins or so....so that is the technicality the judge ruled on in his favour at the first hearing.
		
Click to expand...

That was, apparently, at least one of the arguments his advocate put forward. And the likes of the 'technicality' you mentioned could also be described as 'didn't follow the rules', so I have no issue if that happens.
Oh and note the update of my post, made while you were posting yours.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Glad there has been an (inevitable?) end to this saga. Djokovic and his team did themselves no favours and it begs the question what will happen when he goes to France or the US. I guess it will dependent to a large degree on where each country is at that time in terms of infections, cases numbers any lockdown restrictions in place but I wonder if his ant-vax stand (as is his right) might come back to haunt him again


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2022)

Zut alors!

French Open to require vaccination


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 17, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Zut alors!

French Open to require vaccination

Click to expand...

Good!

He'll have to make a decision about participation now as 'no vax, no play' seems to have been confirmed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2022)

Wouldn't put it past him to try and get in without a vaccination again. Might be easier to lobby and get parliamentary support in Europe. Hopefully the French will stand firm and he'll get jabbed or doesn't play


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wouldn't put it past him to try and get in without a vaccination again. Might be easier to lobby and get parliamentary support in Europe. Hopefully the French will stand firm and he'll get jabbed or doesn't play
		
Click to expand...

I think you're overlooking one or 2 things.....the French open is on clay, and Nadal is king there and the darling. Novax Djerkoffitch isn't that popular in comparison. Also Macron is trying to appear tough on lots of things, so I would suggest you have zero chance of the French letting him in on an exemption. In fact they're more likely to hold him out as an example of why you should be jabbed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think you're overlooking one or 2 things.....the French open is on clay, and Nadal is king there and the darling. Novax Djerkoffitch isn't that popular in comparison. Also Macron is trying to appear tough on lots of things, so I would suggest you have zero chance of the French letting him in on an exemption. In fact they're more likely to hold him out as an example of why you should be jabbed.
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made but can still see Mr Ego trying it on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2022)

How long would it take for ND to be fully vaccinated and boosted?  I've lost track of the periods required medically between vaccinations.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How long would it take for ND to be fully vaccinated and boosted?  I've lost track of the periods required medically between vaccinations.
		
Click to expand...

He won't get vaxxed, but he could get two shots over a month or so, the approval labels for the vax have intervals of as little as 3 weeks. He would need to have the vax at least 2 weeks before he would be considered fully vaxxed. I didn't see if the definition of fully vaxxed requires a booster or not, but the booster usually needs an interval of 3 months.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How long would it take for ND to be fully vaccinated and boosted?  I've lost track of the periods required medically between vaccinations.
		
Click to expand...

I believe in Europe they are leaving 8 weeks between 1st  and 2nd vaccines. Considering that the French Open starts in mid May, he has long enough.

Edit - Ethan has given a more accurate answer. The last part sticks though


----------



## larmen (Jan 18, 2022)

Ethan said:



			He won't get vaxxed, but he could get two shots over a month or so, the approval labels for the vax have intervals of as little as 3 weeks. He would need to have the vax at least 2 weeks before he would be considered fully vaxxed. I didn't see if the definition of fully vaxxed requires a booster or not, but the booster usually needs an interval of 3 months.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that country depending?

The science should be the same, but for example Germany has just changed the ‘recovered status’ from 6 months to 3 months. I think they were the only ones yet?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 40687

Click to expand...

I’d maybe read back a couple of pages 😬😂


----------



## RichA (Jan 18, 2022)

He may struggle at the US Open too. A colleague has just returned from New York - COVID passport had to be shown to even order food at Ron's. Mask wearing on public transport was apparently 100% too, at least in the bits he went to.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 18, 2022)

I thought you needed to be vaccinated to enter the states now.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			I thought you needed to be vaccinated to enter the states now.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not Florida


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Certainly not Florida
		
Click to expand...

US Open is in New York though. Very different attitude there compared to Florida.

(your general point may well be correct, no idea, but keeping on thread  the response in NY is likely to be pretty strict)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Certainly not Florida
		
Click to expand...

Well, that’s not true. Unless you’re talking about people travelling domestically across state borders. But don’t think that’s the case.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Well, that’s not true. Unless you’re talking about people travelling domestically across state borders. But don’t think that’s the case.
		
Click to expand...

It was supposed to be a little joke about Florida's leaders attitudes towards the vaccine


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2022)

Is it just me that relates this crazy headline news hoo haa about a tennis player to the film 'Don't Look Up'


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2022)

Reuters are reporting that Djokovic bought 80% of a Danish biotech firm, QuantBioRes, in 2020, aiming to develop a medical treatment against Covid. 

Don't quite understand the logic of someone that doesn't want to get vaccinated investing in a company that is looking to develop a vaccine, assuming that's what a "medical treatment against Covid" is.


----------



## RichA (Jan 19, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Reuters are reporting that Djokovic bought 80% of a Danish biotech firm, QuantBioRes, in 2020, aiming to develop a medical treatment against Covid. 

Don't quite understand the logic of someone that doesn't want to get vaccinated investing in a company that is looking to develop a vaccine, assuming that's what a "medical treatment against Covid" is.
		
Click to expand...

Might be synthesising medical grade crystals.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Reuters are reporting that Djokovic bought 80% of a Danish biotech firm, QuantBioRes, in 2020, aiming to develop a medical treatment against Covid.

Don't quite understand the logic of someone that doesn't want to get vaccinated investing in a company that is looking to develop a vaccine, assuming that's what a "medical treatment against Covid" is.
		
Click to expand...

I took a look at the company and their area of research on the website. It is focussed on electromagnetism and the effect on biology. It is either groundbreaking quantum science or utter woo. A quick survey on doctors.net strongly favours the latter. It looks consistent with his rather unorthodox approach to science.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder if he is a member of the Scientology cult. They seem to have some strange ideas.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I wonder if he is a member of the Scientology cult. They seem to have some strange ideas.
		
Click to expand...

Djokovic believes that he should be able to heal himself naturally rather than have medical attention. Ironically, he is also considered to use medical breaks in games as a strategy. He claims he was diagnosed as gluten intolerant by holding a pice of bread near him, and he also believes in telepathy and telekinesis.


----------



## larmen (Jan 21, 2022)

Telekinesis and telepathy might explain why he wins so many tennis games ;-)

But there are also plenty of golfers that shout after a ball that has already launched.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2022)

larmen said:



			Telekinesis and telepathy might explain why he wins so many tennis games ;-)

But there are also plenty of golfers that shout after a ball that has already launched.
		
Click to expand...

Moving the ball using telekenesis is banned on the tennis circuit, I think. Pity it doesn't work in golf too. It would be better than adjustable drivers.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't particularly care what he, or any other sportsperson, believes. As long as they follow the rules and don't actively try to impose their beliefs on me, their particular beliefs are fine by me!
FWIW. There have been some pretty horrific treatments advocated by 'Doctors' in the past too.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 21, 2022)

Ethan said:



			I took a look at the company and their area of research on the website. *It is focussed on electromagnetism and the effect on biology.* It is either groundbreaking quantum science or utter woo. A quick survey on doctors.net strongly favours the latter. It looks consistent with his rather unorthodox approach to science.
		
Click to expand...

Typical doctor, arrogantly dismissive of any alternative opinions.  What if it turns out that Covid is attracted to magnets and all you have to do is put a strong magnet beside the person infected and it pulls all of the Covid out of them?


----------



## rulefan (Jan 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Typical doctor, arrogantly dismissive of any alternative opinions.  What if it turns out that Covid is attracted to magnets and all you have to do is put a strong magnet beside the person infected and it pulls all of the Covid out of them? 

Click to expand...

Well it worked for the guy in the local mental health hospital. That's 100% of cases cured so far.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Typical doctor, arrogantly dismissive of any alternative opinions.  What if it turns out that Covid is attracted to magnets and all you have to do is put a strong magnet beside the person infected and it pulls all of the Covid out of them? 

Click to expand...

If magnets are useful, an MRI scanner should instantly cure the punter.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 21, 2022)

Ethan said:



			If magnets are useful, an MRI scanner should instantly cure the punter.
		
Click to expand...

And everyone else within a 5 mile radius of a scrap metal dealer


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Typical doctor, arrogantly dismissive of any alternative opinions.  What if it turns out that Covid is attracted to magnets and all you have to do is put a strong magnet beside the person infected and it pulls all of the Covid out of them? 

Click to expand...

Then it's the 'groundbreaking quantum science' that Ethan mentioned!
I had thought to post a 'Beware, Doctors can be ultra-conservative and resistant to change' post, but that's no longer the case, especially from memory of what Ethan's role actually is.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.........

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/59999541


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.........

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/59999541

Click to expand...

We all knew he was lying about the 'positive test'. I hope they can prove it and gets done for it. Whatever the punishment for that might possibly be, I don't know.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We all knew he was lying about the 'positive test'. I hope they can prove it and gets done for it. Whatever the punishment for that might possibly be, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

At the least it should mean that Australia do enforce a 3 year visa ban as the manipulation was to enter Aus, if proved correct of course. Not sure if there are implications elsewhere, perhaps this is only between him and the Australian authorities.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Der spiegal the German newspaper reported this on January 11th, I think as time has gone on and more reporting has gone on. Well the truth has come out.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*We all knew he was lying* about the 'positive test'. I hope they can prove it and gets done for it. Whatever the punishment for that might possibly be, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Don't include me in that generalisation please! I prefer to hear ALL evidence before damning 'the prisoner'! 
Though I would certainly like to see the explanation, which could simply be the way they allocate/distribute batches of test result forms.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. Don't include me in that generalisation please! I prefer to hear ALL evidence before damning 'the prisoner'!
Though I would certainly like to see the explanation, which could simply be the way they allocate/distribute batches of test result forms.
		
Click to expand...

 ..yeah I'm sure that was it.


----------



## larmen (Jan 28, 2022)

If they faked the test, how high up does it go? Would the government be involved? He is their national hero.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 28, 2022)

If there's a genuine mix-up in batch numbers thats one thing, but if not.....

...am I right in thinking he's said he took a test on a certain date, but maybe he didn't. Off the back of that, he apologised for appearing at a few events whilst 'having COVID', but maybe he didnt actually have COVID and just had to align with the date he said he took his test. Meanwhile he's actually taken a test later than he's said off the back of that has probably appeared at more events, travelled across a few countries, etc, whilst testing postive? 

My brain hurts


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			If there's a genuine mix-up in batch numbers thats one thing, but if not.....

...am I right in thinking he's said he took a test on a certain date, but maybe he didn't. Off the back of that, he apologised for appearing at a few events whilst 'having COVID', but maybe he didnt actually have COVID and just had to align with the date he said he took his test. Meanwhile he's actually taken a test later than he's said off the back of that has probably appeared at more events, travelled across a few countries, etc, whilst testing postive?

My brain hurts
		
Click to expand...

 The BBC has done some investigations. It was very good. Apparently the numbers of the tests results are done in a chronological order. For everyone. His are out of sequence. The positive test number is higher than negative test number. It’s should not be. To simply it , he tests positive that’s test number 1. He then tests negative, that’s test number 2. That’s why it was picked up that something is not right. Of all the tests done in Serbia. His are the only ones like that. 🤔


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 28, 2022)

If only he had just taken the vaccine............


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			If there's a genuine mix-up in batch numbers thats one thing, but if not.....

...am I right in thinking he's said he took a test on a certain date, but maybe he didn't. Off the back of that, he apologised for appearing at a few events whilst 'having COVID', but maybe he didnt actually have COVID and just had to align with the date he said he took his test. Meanwhile he's actually taken a test later than he's said off the back of that has probably appeared at more events, travelled across a few countries, etc, whilst testing postive?

My brain hurts
		
Click to expand...

Basically... he won't have the jab. Australia wouldn't let people in the country without having had the jab - unless you could prove you recently had a positive test and thus would have natural immunity. Suddenly he produced a positive test out of thin air that supposedly was taken on December 16th or something. But his team forgot that there were loads of pictures of him out and about on December 17th, hence why it all blew up in his face. i.e. he either lied about the test, or he went out and met loads of people when he was supposed to be isolating. I think it's more likely that they just lied about the positive test. And now it appears he's been caught out because of the test ID numbers as Tashyboy said.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 29, 2022)

Expect there will be hell of a lot of people hoping Nadal wins his 21st Grand Slam tomorrow. Will be interesting to see the reaction of the crowd.

Come on Rafael


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 29, 2022)

Love to see Nadal win and get to 21, he'd be a huge favourite to win 22 at Roland Garros too.

Medvedev has really stepped up and starting acting like a world number one in this event, taking rightful shots at the idiotic crowds and the clear cheating from Tsitsipas and his Dad. He'll be very tough to beat tomorrow but also for Novak to beat at Wimbledon and Flushing Meadows.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 30, 2022)

SPOILER ALERT AUSTRALIAN OPEN



Looking Good for Novax and 21 titles at present. Really hope I am wrong but Medvedev seems so strong. 2nd set was crucial


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			SPOILER ALERT AUSTRALIAN OPEN



Looking Good for Novax and 21 titles at present. Really hope I am wrong but Medvedev seems so strong. 2nd set was crucial
		
Click to expand...

Decided to clean my car and delay the inevitable. Got in just to see Rory blow it and Rafa give me hope!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Decided to clean my car and delay the inevitable. Got in just to see Rory blow it and Rafa give me hope!
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Decided to clean my car and delay the inevitable. Got in just to see Rory blow it and Rafa give me hope!
		
Click to expand...

100 Curses upon you young lady!  I am up to date with the tennis but behind with the golf All is not lost a I do not know the winner in the golf


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			100 Curses upon you young lady!  I am up to date with the tennis but behind with the golf All is not lost a I do not know the winner in the golf

Click to expand...

Oopsie! Well he may not have actually blown it but took a huge risk on the 18th. It goes to extra time but won't mention who is still in it!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 30, 2022)

Such a shame Novax. NOT NOT NOT. what a match. Really enjoyed it. Couple of G and T’s later


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Such a shame Novax. NOT NOT NOT. what a match. Really enjoyed it. Couple of G and T’s later
		
Click to expand...

A true champion never knows when he's beat - amazing!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

I am delighted Nadal won. I've never been a fan of his or anything (Team Roger) but I can stick it to my Novax-loving mate now about how he's one behind again.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I am delighted Nadal won. I've never been a fan of his or anything (Team Roger) but I can stick it to my Novax-loving mate now about how he's one behind again. 

Click to expand...

Don't forget to practice your smug look...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I am delighted Nadal won. I've never been a fan of his or anything (Team Roger) but I can stick it to my Novax-loving mate now about how he's one behind again. 

Click to expand...

Not for long imo.
Though Nadal could go 2 up at The French, I'd pick Novax to win Wimbledon - if he's there!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Not for long imo.
Though Nadal could go 2 up at The French, I'd pick Novax to win Wimbledon - if he's there!
		
Click to expand...

It does throw the cat amongst the pigeons, as I thought Djokovic was nailed on to end up with the most grand slams. Especially as he has a year on Nadal as well - I think he almost certainly would have won this Aussie Open if allowed to compete. But it does throw it wide open again if Nadal can take this form on and win the French as well, which is obviously his favourite. Agree that Djokovic is the strong favourite for Wimbledon. Then to the US which has by far the most varied selection of winners in recent years.

Unfortunately the chances of Federer ending up on top are basically zero.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			...
Unfortunately the chances of Federer ending up on top are basically zero.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! I don't think he'll even be there!
Still plenty of 'almost as great' players about too. It's currently quite possibly the most competitive era in Men's tennis atm.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60233902


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60233902

Click to expand...

Well.....they would....wouldn't they....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....they would....wouldn't they....

Click to expand...

"Serbian officials say" - haha, classic.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 3, 2022)

Prediction.....Djokovic will perform a U-Turn and get 'vaccinated'. However it'll be in Serbia and will be a total lie. Interesting to see how the French and US authorities react.


----------

